# Aliexpress - Is Gamers Zone a trustworthy seller?



## kai98yoshi (May 24, 2017)

Can I trust in this seller? They are selling many replacement articles for Nintendo products. Is it safe for me as a German to buy "original" replacement items for 3DS and GBA systems. Could I get in trouble with law!? Here are some examples: 

http://s.aliexpress.com/UZJZRnyE 
http://s.aliexpress.com/RbiMvyQr

Thank you for your answers.


----------



## kai98yoshi (May 24, 2017)

I don't want my orders to get destroyed because they injure trademark laws...


----------



## slaphappygamer (May 24, 2017)

I've had no problem with them. I've gotten a Gba shell, ags101 screen, and adapters to go with them. I had trouble with one adapter, but I think I ordered the wrong one. Their support is active and timely. I'd buy from them again. I'm sure the law won't touch you. I'm in the us. It wasn't an issue.


----------



## kai98yoshi (May 24, 2017)

slaphappygamer said:


> I've had no problem with them. I've gotten a Gba shell, ags101 screen, and adapters to go with them. I had trouble with one adapter, but I think I ordered the wrong one. Their support is active and timely. I'd buy from them again. I'm sure the law won't touch you. I'm in the us. It wasn't an issue.


Do you think I won't have a problem with the Pikachu New 3DS shell as well?


----------



## Dust2dust (May 24, 2017)

I don't see how a replacement shell could be illegal.  This is not a flashcart.  Ordering from aliexpress is pretty safe. If you don't receive your item, you can make a claim to aliexpress and if there's no friendly settlement with the seller, they will force a refund.


----------



## kai98yoshi (May 24, 2017)

Dust2dust said:


> I don't see how a replacement shell could be illegal.  This is not a flashcart.  Ordering from aliexpress is pretty safe. If you don't receive your item, you can make a claim to aliexpress and if there's no friendly settlement with the seller, they will force a refund.


But a plagiarism is illegal, isn't it!? (I hope I used the correct word)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

It's look like a original Nintendo product but it isn't. It's fake, it is a fake copy of a real shell... with Nintendo logo on it.


----------



## Dust2dust (May 24, 2017)

kai98yoshi said:


> But a plagiarism is illegal, isn't it!? (I hope I used the correct word)
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> It's look like a original Nintendo product but it isn't. It's fake, it is a fake copy of a real shell... with Nintendo logo on it.


I see.  Well, now that depends oh how sharp your local customs agents are.  If they are truly anal, they will intercept. If they are "normal", it will pass through.  I don't think it would be a problem in Canada.


----------



## kai98yoshi (May 24, 2017)

Dust2dust said:


> I see.  Well, now that depends oh how sharp your local customs agents are.  If they are truly anal, they will intercept. If they are "normal", it will pass through.  I don't think it would be a problem in Canada.


Maybe German custom agents are anal...


----------



## iAqua (May 24, 2017)

I ordered that exact Pikachu shell, don't worry, it's fine.


----------



## slaphappygamer (May 24, 2017)

I highly doubt you'd get in to trouble. I'd ask the seller. They ship worldwide.


----------

